# Tracing (NOT Stolen) poss NE UK area



## SuzyJ (29 November 2011)

I'm trying to trace 3 horses that we owned back in 2007. They were sold (1 wa given away) before I emigrated to Bulgaria.

They may still be in the North East UK area.

Sol - 15.3hh half friesian gelding, dark bay, star and snip on face and 3 small white socks. He would be approx 11 years old now. Cobby lad with a typical friesian neck, true gentleman to handle but could be nervous to ride. Sold to a lady in the Yarm area. He was kept natural, lived out and was barefoot.

CJ - 13.3hh hackney/welsh/arab gelding, chocolate brown. Star on face and 3 white socks with stripy hooves. He also has a small scar on one nostril where he tore it as a yearling. Chubby but not heavy set, naughty and food agressive pony who kicked stable walls so may have a capped hock still. He would be approx 12 years old now. Given to a lady called Lisa also in the yarm/middlesborough area who was a friend of the lady who bought Sol.

Flint - 14.3hh trotter x, steel grey, star and 2 white socks. Sold to man in Hartlepool as ride and drive, who then sold him on to a lady in Co Durham. I believe she then sold him to a dealer. Very easy going and laid back, didn't respect fences. He would be approx 8 years old now.

All of the horses were microchipped but not passported when I sold them, although Flint still has my husband registered as his owner.

Would love to know how they are getting on as we were sad to let them go but couldn't justify moving them 2500 miles. Any info good or bad appreciated.


----------



## cally6008 (30 November 2011)

microchip numbers ?


----------



## SuzyJ (30 November 2011)

Have tried to find the microchip numbers but failed


----------



## Amymay (30 November 2011)

The people to whom you sold them??


----------



## SuzyJ (30 November 2011)

Sol went to a lady called Helen if I remember rightly. CJ to her friend Lisa. And Flint went to a dealer in the NE area (Co Durham) I was told by the lady who bought him from the guy in Hartlepool, who didn't have him long.


----------



## SuzyJ (5 December 2011)

Over 200 views and still no possible leads on these horses. Someone must know something about them.


----------



## meandmyself (5 December 2011)

Photos would really help.


----------



## SuzyJ (5 January 2012)

Sorry I'll try and hunt some photos out and post them as soon as I can


----------



## laura7981 (5 January 2012)

have you tried posting this on facebook? You might have more luck, there's a lot of NE based horse groups, there's a Durham driving group you can join to


----------



## SuzyJ (3 September 2012)

finally found some photos.






 SOL





 Flint Left and CJ Right





 Flint Right





 CJ Right


----------



## SuzyJ (3 September 2012)

Another photo of Sol. Taken June 2007, just before he was sold.


----------



## meandmyself (3 September 2012)

Not sure if you realise this, but you have some photos that aren't suitable for younger folks on that last link. You might want to upload your horse photos to Photobucket instead.


----------



## SuzyJ (3 September 2012)

Oops thanks for that...........using an ancient account. Will delete unsuitable images. Thanks


----------



## meandmyself (3 September 2012)

No problem.


----------

